# Swiftech H240-X



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2014)

They say bigger is better, and it seems as though Swiftech is following through on that mantra with the H240-X. Similar to its smaller sibling, the H220-X, this new version offers a larger 280 mm radiator. Though is the increase in surface area enough to place this Swiftech cooler firmly at the top of the charts?

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (Dec 8, 2014)

You wrote the price as a con, but the first thing I was thinking was wow $150 that is so cheap for such a high end expandible AIO.

You need more heat to properly test these and see where the big dogs separate from the pack. Is 4.5GHz or more not possible?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2014)

damric said:


> You need more heat to properly test these and see where the big dogs separate from the pack. Is 4.5GHz or more not possible?



Probably is, but the quantitative part of the cooler reviews have used those CPU speeds as a constant, so they can be compared.  This one obviously shines.

The price con is related to the price/performance graph.  You are right though, the price is very good, particularly when this is approaching the performance of a custom loop.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2014)

These Swiftech coolers are nice because they are expandable which is what makes them a decent value.  That being said, the price is a bit up there for an AIO which I agree with because even though its expandable your approaching the point of building a custom LCS.  But then again this already easier to set up and run on top of being expandable so the price is justified.

They are cool AIO's, its nice to see some more added to the lineup as its going to have a lot to fit other users needs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> These Swiftech coolers are nice because they are expandable which is what makes them a decent value.  That being said, the price is a bit up there for an AIO which I agree with because even though its expandable your approaching the point of building a custom LCS.  But then again this already easier to set up and run on top of being expandable so the price is justified.
> 
> They are cool AIO's, its nice to see some more added to the lineup as its going to have a lot to fit other users needs.


it almost make me want to take one of these ... if they where more common here in Switzerland ... ahah i think i will see to order a Apogee XL waterblock they look badass (even if i already have a Phobya UC-2 LT)


----------



## bogami (Dec 8, 2014)

Excellent potential system upgrades and at the same time super cheap quality product. Product do not have any competition except in his own house. The second with thes potential to be more expensive and cheap closed systems with aluminum cooler is not even close to compare (crap). Score unfounded and unprofessional .  Swiftech H 240 x hew no competition,even moudeng is possible to increase performance. Iceberg is onle clows sistem to this 2x120 mm.
I am very annoyed by incorrect mounting.!!!!!!!!!!! Cuts lengthwise on the processor yes you are professional .?Same way as the many pipes lengthwise instead of crosswise or intentionally make it difficult conditions of discharge termal power, or do not know how the processor is positioned under the cap !


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 8, 2014)

I need fractal design to launch their watercoolers already ><


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2014)

ZoneDymo said:


> I need fractal design to launch their watercoolers already ><


eh?


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> it almost make me want to take one of these ... if they where more common here in Switzerland ... ahah i think i will see to order a Apogee XL waterblock they look badass (even if i already have a Phobya UC-2 LT)


Yea, its getting so easy to do now it almost makes me want to from this point forward not even bother doing everything custom since its this easy to purchase something like this now.  But either way there is something that can be said for satisfaction of building it all yourself that always intrigues me.


----------



## jumpman (Dec 8, 2014)

I never liked their mounting bracket. It practically uses stickers for initial placement on the back of the motherboard. Then when I screw the CPU block on, those stickers don't hold so the bracket moves. I always have to hold the motherboard upright and hold the bracket with one hand and try to screw in the CPU block on the other. Would much rather prefer something like the Hyper 212's solution of having the bracket screwed in place first and then I can lay the motherboard down and screw the heatsink on.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> eh?


yeah the were announced a lot earlier and shown on some ces like show, but now they actually need to be reviewed and out for the public


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2014)

ZoneDymo said:


> yeah the were announced a lot earlier and shown on some ces like show, but now they actually need to be reviewed and out for the public


well they look quite as they are quite basic AIO unlike Swiftech ones, read "pump on block"... (tho the rad and tubing sure looks nice, a bit like the Alphacool/Coolermaster Eisberg but the pump block look ... meh...)

indeed the rad look like a normal custom loop rad and tubing+fittings look like G1/4 compatible

edit: they are compatible G1/4 
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/water-cooling/s36
still look meh...



GhostRyder said:


> Yea, its getting so easy to do now it almost makes me want to from this point forward not even bother doing everything custom since its this easy to purchase something like this now.  But either way there is something that can be said for satisfaction of building it all yourself that always intrigues me.


weeeelll that's what i retained from my 290 water loop ... : never AIO again ... my H60V2 (luckily i didn't pay for it  ) will be ditched (or recycled in the s775 build) as soon as Aquatuning restock the pieces i need.  (now i just need to decide if i will use my UC-2 LT or order a Apogee XL on restocked  )


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Dec 10, 2014)

this junk,

Get a D5 pump and better rad so you can push/pull be done with it. EK or bitpower blocks champion anything switchech any day of the week.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 11, 2014)

Everything is clear except day when this cooler become available in Europe, actually Swiftech H220X.


----------



## chinmi (Dec 12, 2014)

wow, i'm more curious with that Raijintek Aidos !!!! is it really that good ??????


----------



## Naito (Dec 15, 2014)

chinmi said:


> wow, i'm more curious with that Raijintek Aidos !!!! is it really that good ??????



That graph isn't measuring out-right performance, just the performance per dollar. The Raijintek Aidos is a budget air cooler that offers exceptionally good cooling for a price somewhere around $25. The reviewed Swiftech on the other hand will cool the system better, but is ~$125 more expensive. Obviously cooling performance doesn't grow linearly with price, hence why the Raijintek Aidos performs better in that context.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 15, 2014)

^ exactly right.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 16, 2014)

So.... Any news when this thing hits EU retailers, been waiting for this H220x or now H240X since summer and still nothing.

e.g.
http://compare.eu/?fs=Swiftech+H220x&in=


----------



## 1337 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am extremely pleased with this for the Xeon E5-1650 v3 I'm running in a CaseLabs S8. Without overclocking, the CPU stays between 22 and 26 Celcius for nongaming use, and with an overclock of 4.5-4.6 GHz, it idles at around 30. I haven't had time to game on this system yet, so I'm not sure what the response will be, but it has lots of capacity (nothing else in the loop) for just a CPU, and it is near silent. I have the pump, two radiator fans and one exhaust case fan attached to the PWW splitter that comes bundled. Then I use a ModMyToys 8-Pin Male to 8 x 3-pin Male fan splitter to handle the other 8 case fans. Positive case pressure, and a quiet, cool system.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 13, 2015)

Will this AIO cooler work with the LGA-2011-3 socket?


----------



## GhostRyder (May 13, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Will this AIO cooler work with the LGA-2011-3 socket?


 Yes it supports LGA-2011 V3 socket.


----------



## AlexAXL (Sep 11, 2015)

These days I'm changing the platform to Skylake, with a 6700K CPU. Wondered if it's worth getting this H240-X or the H220-X. I am not going to expand, just cooling the CPU. For now, i own the Phanteks TC14PE.
Thank's for the feedback.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 11, 2015)

AlexAXL said:


> These days I'm changing the platform to Skylake, with a 6700K CPU. Wondered if it's worth getting this H240-X or the H220-X. I am not going to expand, just cooling the CPU. For now, i own the Phanteks TC14PE.
> Thank's for the feedback.



Did you saw EKWB Predator, but it's more expensive than Swiftech H220X.
For me personally best designed expandable AIO system.
Main components are EKWB Coolstream PE 240 or 360 radiator, depend of model,
DDC Pump and EKWB Supremacy MX waterblock.


----------



## AlexAXL (Sep 11, 2015)

Where I live, there is no chance I can get one of those. Neither the possibility of getting one of them swiftechs, be it H220-x or H240-x. But I found a website where I can get this H240-X for 190€ +40€ shipment. That is why I wanna' know if it worth spending the extra cash on H240-X vs H220-X, which is 140€


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 11, 2015)

Jesus, that's more than Predator 360... I can't explain how Predator look more durable, because materials are more stronger.
And EKWB ship worldwide. That's like someone buy i5 over i7-5820K for same money.
Swiftech H220X definitely not worth 230e... and EKWB Predator not worth 330e...that would be same.
He cost 190-230e depend from model.

For 240e you can buy best 240 radiator, best CPU waterblock and DDC pump/reservoir combo for full custom loop.
Honestly Swiftech H220X/H240X are second best AIO after EKWB Predator, but he is for someone who can pay 140e as last price and need too decide between only AIO for CPU and expandable AIO system.


----------



## AlexAXL (Sep 11, 2015)

Let me see the site so i can check it out. And what model should i look for exactly?
Thank's!


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 11, 2015)

http://predator.ekwb.com/










Like you see I never saw something to leave so durable and strong impression from pictures.
It's much better because they didn't go with transparent reservoir, looks like that's weak point for H220X.
It's almost impossible to build good system of such time below 150e/150$ and in same time to avoid
problems later on weak points because trying to cost less.
Practically you can use tube reservoir and to build different loop from same parts later.

I  think to mount one 360 on top of case. On that way I will protect case from dust and I  have holes on case for tubes. CORSAIR plan if someone want to build loop with radiator out of case. 
Only I prefer 10/13mm tubes and I would replace that with Primochill Black or Red tubes., maybe even transparent for first weeks.


----------

